
OmniGraffle Wireframe Stencils - faramarz
http://konigi.com/tools/omnigraffle-wireframe-stencils
======
borga
Why not get some options at <http://graffletopia.com/>

~~~
faramarz
Wow, thanks! Didn't know about that

------
bjclark
I've used these stencils for (I believe) 3 years now. I can't stand to use
Balsamiq because I've used these for so long and the fact that Balsamiq UI
isn't even in the same league as Omnigraffle.

